# Gunners Up Release Pic



## hxman (Mar 30, 2004)

From Orion Dog Supply


----------



## hxman (Mar 30, 2004)

Where does the primer fit into this?


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

There is a hole in the nipple above the serial # for the primer. WHen you release the lever it flips over and fires the primer. You can't see it but there is a firing pin on the lever. 
Our club has hadone like this on a box launcher for years and it works good.


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

The primers fall out every time on mine. I need to put something in the hole to make it tighter.


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Mud Diver,

Try a little vaseline. It will hold (should help) hold the primers in place.

Cpayne


----------



## hxman (Mar 30, 2004)

Maybe some KY...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

hxman said:


> Maybe some KY...... :lol: :lol:



Yeah, good ol' Kentucky Jelly. I like how it comes out of a tube and I like how easily it spreads on bread, but it tastes kinda bland.


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

*KY Jelly*



Cray Stephenson said:


> I like how it comes out of a tube and I like how easily it spreads...


Hey, hey, hey!!! That's way more information than we needed. :shock:


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: KY Jelly*



roxie said:


> Hey, hey, hey!!! That's way more information than we needed. :shock:



I don't know what your talkin' about :roll: I was just hopin' that they'd come out with some grape or strawberry, it'd really revolutionize the PB&J market.


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

Rich says do not put the bird all the way in the bottom of the pouch and it will fire every time. If you put the bird/dummy all the way in the bottom of the pouch the arm does not hit the primer hard enough all of the time. Juat some fyi for you folks.


----------

